# Looking For Male GSD for sale or adoption



## Tim (Jul 18, 2010)

I hope I'm putting this in the right area.

I'm looking for a adult Male GSD. No Puppies. My fiancés dog passed away a couple of months back and her dad has been looking for s new dog. He is pretty picky so here are the traits we're looking for

1) Un-altered
-I know the benefits of spaying and neutering but this is a sticking point for him so pleae don't bother telling me again.
2) Adult 2-6 year roughly though that's negotiable
3) Good with cats and people.
-He runs a business so it is crucial that the dog is non-aggressive to people.
4) Generally good temperament in that he doesn't steal food off tables and counters. This is not super important.
5) Definitely housebroken.
6)Trained to not run when off leash is a definite plus but not totally crucial
7)Any other training like sit, stay, heel and such is also a major plus but not totally crucial either.

We're looking around the middle to western pa, Eastern Ohio, and Southern NY. If you even think you know a dog that qualifies please let me know. We will consider all dogs equally. I know we are looking for essentially the perfect dog but we are really anxiously looking. We are also willing to pay reasonable fees for the dog. Thanks so much.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

You are not going to be able to find an adult dog from a rescue or shelter that is not neutered.


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

No shelter or rescue will let you adopt an un-altered dog.
No reputable breeder SHOULD sell you an unaltered dog unless you are ready to pay big bucks for it and have limited registration until titles are obtained for the dog.
So you are left with people getting rid of their dog or back-yard-breeders who may not have adults anyway. Good luck!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

If you look thru our Rescue and Urgent sections, at the dogs, you may find something that is ideal.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

There are not too many people getting rid of the perfect dog, those who train them to the level of your expectations usually neuter as well and they tend to keep the dog. Also GSDs tend to obey the person who put in the time and effort to train.
No reputable rescue will adopt out an un-altered dog and shelters require neuter post adoption in their contract.

It sounds like someone could use a reality check.

Good luck!


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Have you looked on craigslist.org? That might be a good place to start, you could always place a 'looking for' ad. Good luck!


----------



## Tim (Jul 18, 2010)

I know that it is about a one in a million shot looking for this dog. I have tried talking him into lowering his expectations, particularly on the un-altered side because of how important spaying and neutering are and how rare it is to find one that hasn't been spayed or neutered. Not to mention that dogs that are definitely un-altered are hundreds to thousands of dollars since they are pure breed GSD. To be honest it's quite frustrating talking to him about this. I thought, maybe, I might get lucky looking here. I have looked just about everywhere else that I can think of, including, yes, craigslist.


----------



## Tim (Jul 18, 2010)

RebelGSD said:


> It sounds like someone could use a reality check.
> 
> Good luck!


Yeah her dad definitely needs a reality check. Her and I both know that. We just haven't been able to talk any sense into him. If we could have I wouldn't be posting here and he would have a nice rescue from a shelter already that would probably be just perfect for him.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

How about a local training club? Someone might know of, or have what he's looking for.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

The only problem is the neutered part that's going to make it difficult to impossible to find that perfect dog. If he can get over that, which really should not be a big deal at all, he would be able to find plenty of dogs on petfinder.com.

Why can't the dog be neutered? Whats the big deal?


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Tim said:


> I know that it is about a one in a million shot looking for this dog. I have tried talking him into lowering his expectations, particularly on the un-altered side because of how important spaying and neutering are and how rare it is to find one that hasn't been spayed or neutered.


Have him start looking and he'll realize how difficult it is to find an unaltered dog. 

I don't look in the urgent section anymore, too sad, but when I did, there always seemed to be dogs in northeast Ohio.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

You will have little to zero chance of getting a GSD that is unaltered at an rescue or shelter.

Why does the dog have to be unaltered anyways? I hope it isn't what I think it is.

Try petfinder.com and look for GSDs. But none will be unaltered, if they are they are usually puppies, but they still wouldn't let you adopt a unaltered dog.


----------



## Tim (Jul 18, 2010)

Yeah there is no weird ulterior motive behind the unaltered part. His theory is that he doesn't like what the lack of testosterone does to the dog. Does this hold much water? Not enough in my book to make it such a sticking point for a family dog. I've been trying and will continue to try and talk him off of this line of thinking. When or if I do we will make our way to any shelter where he can find a loving GSD in need of a good home. Until then I have very little option but to continue to help him on his search for the "holy grail".


----------



## FLyMuSLiMa (Apr 25, 2010)

Good luck; but it'll be hard to find what he wants; I say make him find it... People always want what they can't have in most cases


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I still say hang out in the Urgent/Rescue section, if you find a great dog, and that's the dog he falls in love with, he shouldn't mind the last of testosterone in the mix!


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

Hate to say it but I have to echo the craigslist recommendation. It's doubtful you'll find a dog anywhere else that meets the criteria. You could easily find a nice adult male with basic obedience training and house training in a rescue, but he'll be altered.

Is he willing to travel for the right dog? Make sure you are checking craigslist in surrounding areas and even states as well. There are people out there that put basic training into their pets and then for XYZ reasons have to find them a new home. Craigslist is probably your best bet for finding this in an unaltered male.


----------



## WVGSD (Nov 28, 2006)

*male GSD for adoption or sale*

Tim:

I sent you a private message. 

Shannon


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/139152-elyria-oh-16-m-blanketb-t-stunner-obedient.html

This could easily be your boy....2-3 years old, basic obedience, good with dogs and people, no cats to test him on, unaltered...for now...but good luck on getting them to let him go that way...still though, you could try! He was just available yesterday, and no interest in him yet...

Good luck,
Yvonne


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

A lot of people now a days will wait until their dogs are two or three years old to allow them a chance to develop normally WITH tetesterone before neutering them. From my understanding, after neutering, they pretty much are still the same dog, mentally and physically - it makes little difference. One change that people notice about their dogs, is that they become more tolerant of other males dogs - and how can that be a bad thing? 

Wonder if you can find a dog that was neutered later in life, if your dad would consider it.


----------



## SylvieUS (Oct 15, 2009)

-nudge nudge- -points up- Thats him!! 2-3 years to develop with all his testosterone intact...think Dad will buy it? Because he sounds PERFECT for you otherwise....


----------



## Melina (Feb 20, 2010)

I got my Koda free on Craigslist, a lady found him as a stray. He's pretty much the dog you're looking for. Unaltered, completely housebroken, good with other dogs, doesn't much bother the cats, listens very well, but...He also came with Heartworm that needed to be treated. He's also getting neutered in August (He has to wait until after he tests negative for Heartworm and they don't test again until four months after completion of treatment). I really don't understand why the dog you're looking for needs to be intact, though?? You may find what you're looking for, obviously not from a Rescue or Shelter, but be wary. Someone dumped Koda due to the Heartworm, and fortunately he found my family who was willing to treat it. Point being, if they come from a Rescue they're given a clean bill of health, but neutered, you may end up in a situation similar to mine if you go another route...


----------



## Shadow's mum (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi,
Have you read candrkalo's post in this section? She has an adult intact male she needs to find a home for.


----------

